# how do i make a 12 bolt olds into posi



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

i am going to get a 12 bolt from a 73 olds 98 but it isn't posi. what would be the cheapest and best way to make it posi? should i put some kind of locker in it? should i try to find the guts for a posi? are all the 12 bolts with 4 link the same internally?:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would do a drop in carrier like an Auburn unit.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

skapegoat said:


> i am going to get a 12 bolt from a 73 olds 98 but it isn't posi. what would be the cheapest and best way to make it posi? should i put some kind of locker in it? should i try to find the guts for a posi? are all the 12 bolts with 4 link the same internally?:confused



I don't think an axle from a B body will fit in an A body, it's wider and from what I know the spring and control arm locations don't match. Be sure to measure/check for compatibility BEFORE purchase. It's possible the 73's used the narrower axle, but do some homework.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

the guy is trading me the 12 bolt and a good th-400 for a 76 olds 455 that i used in a derby car 5 years ago and has been taking up space for awhile.:cool


----------

